# Plowing with s10 blazer



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

anybody have advice for plowing with an s10 blazer we got 6 inches of snow last week and this little thing didn’t seem to have an issue. I used to plow with a 2500 Chevy but I only do driveways so got this little blazer how much snow is to much for a blazer to push


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

When you stop making foreword progress... its too much snow.

Come on there is no way to answer that is it wet snow? do you have ballast? do you have SNOW tires, do you have counterweight? is it a V plow. do you put the blade down square it up and try to plow the whole blade width at once? 

I use wranglers to plow driveways cant beet them.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I plowed with my fathers s10 pickup and fisher homesteader plow for many years. Every year i had to dig it out of a snow bank a few times. The problem with those trucks is there light and the front is low to the ground. Any over flow from over or under the plow and your stuck and digging under the truck. Never did really have any issues with the homesteader plow even though its so light i can put the thing in the back of the truck alone.

The front end vacuum acuator is prety week. He ended up pulling the cable and clamping it off with a set of vise grips. Its been like that for about 9yrs and now you know the front end is locked in...or have a set of vise grips for a quick fix. Lol


----------



## Kingsmen20015 (Dec 9, 2017)

I talked to some one that used an s10 had no complaints. He said he made alot of money with it. He cut off some of the length of the plow and from what he said it has the same tranny as the k1500. Nothing wrong with plowing a lil high if snow is really deep and then make another pass on the same spot. Might save your truck from getting stuck and longevity of suspension,Trans, engine.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Plow in low range... never raise the blade. Leaving snow under the truck just gives you something to spin in. It's a sure way to get stuck. Get the truck going then lower the blade. And yes, always use weight in the back. It's amazing how it changes things. I used a Suz Samurai w/33" muds for about 20 years. Stick 5-600lbs in the back and have at it.
Oh, and my father had a S10 Blazer he plowed with for a few years... never had a issue that I remember.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Panthers06232 said:


> anybody have advice for plowing with an s10 blazer we got 6 inches of snow last week and this little thing didn't seem to have an issue. I used to plow with a 2500 Chevy but I only do driveways so got this little blazer how much snow is to much for a blazer to push


I think you should invest in a transmission cooler if don't have one already installed. Ballast will help. But the real issue will be the frame... a .25ton truck doesn't inspire confidence in strength in me personally. So, you might not want run into big banks at full speed.


----------

